

Ask HN: 2012 is here. What are you creating this year? - amitdugar

Hi all<p>Wish you all awesome people a very happy and a fulfilling year ahead.<p>So what are you going to create this year ? How are you going to change our world ?
======
ap0calyps3l8tr
I am going to be deployed for the majority of it. so i guess that will change
my world.

~~~
amitdugar
where are you going to be deployed ?

~~~
ap0calyps3l8tr
24th MEU. were going everywhere.

------
jakecarpenter
We're trying to create a few startups:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3394844>

~~~
amitdugar
This is a cool project/initiative ... I will be following you guys, maybe even
participate :)

Hope something good comes out of this ..

------
zmonkeyz
I don't know about changing the world but I will make a fitness/foodlog app
for my Playbook.

~~~
amitdugar
You are making the app just for yourself ? And how is Playbook? I hardly know
anyone using it...

